# GTK QT Frage

## cmp

Wenn ich Opera mit linguas_de qt-static qt3-static spell    emerge.

Erhalte ich Opera mit GTK Menus. So sieht das jedenfalls für mich aus.

Habe ich in XFCE die möglichkeit QT gtk vorzuziehen. Vielleicht habe ich so eine Einstellung versehentlich geschaltet.

Hier zwei Bilder

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/c9vm-1.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/c9vm-2.jpg

----------

## cmp

Muss ich irgend wleche packete neu emergen?

revdep-rebuild  hat leider auch nichts ergeben

----------

## Necoro

Welchen Style hast du denn für Qt ausgewählt? Bzw: Haben auch andere Qt-Programme diesen Gtk-Stil?

----------

## cmp

Wo prüfe ich diese Option? 

etwas hier?

Xfce-Menu->Einstellungen->Erscheinungsbild

da habe ich unter Oberfläche "Xfce-Smooth" Änderungen dort haben leider keine Auswirkung auf gennantes Menu.

Xfce-Menu->Einstellungen->Fensterverwaltung 

Stil --> Curve  - Änderungen am Stil helfen hier ebenfalls nicht.

----------

## Necoro

qtconfig  :Smile: 

----------

## cmp

Habe versuched es auf clearlooks zu ändern

nach dem speichern :  QGtkStyle cannot be used together with the GTK_Qt engine.

keine Veränderung

Erneuter Versuch diesmal ohne Fehlermeldung und ebenfalls ohne Veränderung

beide Versuche als User.

EDIT:

Ich habe x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce und x11-themes/gtk-engines

installiert.

versuche gleich x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4 ?

----------

